# Shampoo



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I am nearly at the bottom of my Pet Heads Double Dipping shampoo + conditioner, before I reorder I thought I'd check what other people use on their 'poos and whether you think it is the best...


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Hmmm, we use Tropiclean and like it (soap free, smells good, does the job). Not sure whether its the best but Miss Lilly seems happy enough with it  They also do a conditioner and a detangler which is meant to be pretty good. We haven't had to try that yet as Miss Lilly still has her puppy coat but I'm sure we'll get to use it soon. What's the Pet Heads one like?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We love pethead furtastic cream rinse for curly coats (conditioner) and the dry and flaky "feelin flakey" shampoo - not because of sensitive skin or flakiness but because it smells yummy!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I use Tropiclean Hypo-allergenic puppy shampoo and Spa (by Tropiclean) Nourish vitamin enhanced oatmeal & plumeria conditioner. Seems to work ok. Both are fast and easy to rinse out and she smells pretty afterwards.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I switch between the pet head and the kong shampoo! the moisturising one....I love it.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a bar of tea tree oil and something else a friend made me for Molly to try next bath which I am really looking forward to trying.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

that sounds nice!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Does the tea tree oil discourage 'friends' of the flea and tick varieties?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I've used Pet Head for years and still do as I love the products, but I've also been using Earthbath products for a while and they really foam up well and my dogs coats look fab too. Just used the Earthbath Mango Tango shampoo and conditioner today (from Amazon)leaving a curly clean coat. 

Popped on here Marzi and saw your shampoo thread so had to share this with you xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I use one that has different essential oils and it's supposed to repel bugs. I also put frontline on them too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I think the idea is for the tea tree oil to discourage visitors - I will report back after we have tried it  (don't tell Molly but maybe tomorrow)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Jojo. 
How is lovely Coco?
(And Honey, Picnic and Rolo?)


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

So grateful for this thread because I dont know which one to buy. Poor Bailey hates being washed unless she is in the dirtiest water ever. I have bought loads of detangler, conditioner but she hates the lot!

Looking forward to replies.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Have a look at Christies direct site and look at the range of shampoo's, its great because there are reviews with them - even if you then buy from Amazon or somewhere, may just totally confuse you though! Tropiclean and earthbath are nice ranges, used to use the tropiclean dematt spray, not tried the shampoo's, I know a few groomers have been raving about the tropiclean blueberry facial, will try it sometime, I use groomers mild tearless on faces which has a lovely smell. I have been using groomers detangle shampoo on dogs that get matts, not sure if it makes much difference, got Double k ultimate shampoo recently to try as my general use one and I like that - there are so many nice ones on the market now. Wildwash is a nice new all natural one, not tried it myself, I don't think it lathers as much as some others so it takes a while to get used to it but those that do really love it (info from a groomers group).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Thanks Jojo.
> How is lovely Coco?
> (And Honey, Picnic and Rolo?)


Who is Coco???


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Coco?
No idea 
I was thinking chocolate (immediate association with Jojo) cockapoo and then my brain obviously disengaged ... FUDGE, I meant, Fudge..... who I think might be expectant


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Coco?
> No idea
> I was thinking chocolate (immediate association with Jojo) cockapoo and then my brain obviously disengaged ... FUDGE, I meant, Fudge..... who I think might be expectant


Oh, I thought she got another girl to add to her breeding pack.  Would have hated to miss out on that news!

Phew! 

Hope Fudge is well :baby:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

SO Marzi, what did you buy in the end???


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Does the tea tree oil discourage 'friends' of the flea and tick varieties?


My mother recently used tea tree oil on Lucy and she had a horrible reaction to it. After some research, my mom found that for some dogs it is known to cause an allergic reaction which affects the nervous system. Poor poor Lucy. She could not keep her balance or use her back legs! It was awful. After some extra care, lots of love, water, warm wrapping, and a watchful eye she got better. However, because of this I have been staying away from tee tree oil. Has anyone else experienced anything like this before?


I LOVE Sophie's earthbath shampoo. The ingredients are simple and her coat becomes super soft and delicious smelling.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I think the essential oil can cause problems but I have seen it included in shampoo a few times so presumably much less concentrated is OK. I hope Lucy is fully recovered now.

Molly has just had her bath. I tried the soap bar and it was quite good but I think more for washing a smaller area than the whole dog so I reverted to shampoo. The one I am using at the moment is a free sample I got from Scruffy Chops which seems to do a nice job http://scruffychops.com/gb/


----------

